#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Why Student face difficult on choosing MBA in Finance or International Business?

## msmkhana

There are many debts going on why students face difficulty while choosing Finance or International business in MBA.

 Can anyone tell why and which specialization will be perfect choice.





  Similar Threads: International Business School in Mumbai, India International School of Business and Media Pune PDGM Admission 2015 PG diploma in international business management at Fore school of management

----------


## dimpysingh

Mainly mba finance needs proper skills in mathematics and acounts, when compared with other subjects it is bit hard to study. Maybe that would be the main concern

----------


## dimpysingh

The difficulty often arrives when one has to solve the technical numericals of income tax and statsitics

----------


## dimpysingh

sabki fat jati hai finance ke naam pe....

----------


## madelinekim

If you want to make a bright career in financial business,  choosing MBA in finance field. It's tough but you should need a good skill in mathematics and finance department. Most of the MBA students are fear to choose finance field.

----------

